
How Windows Vista Turned into a Huge Mess for Microsoft - wolfgke
https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2018/11/former-microsoft-vp-explains-why-windows-vista-ended-up-a-mess/
======
craftyguy
Here's the original article: [https://medium.com/@benbob/what-really-happened-
with-vista-a...](https://medium.com/@benbob/what-really-happened-with-vista-
an-insiders-retrospective-f713ee77c239)

